# Whaling Vessel info request



## Michael Taylor

Need some help....towards the end of the '40s I remember my mother taking me to South Shields to look at the two Whaling Vessels (Southern and Northern Harvester) Mother had something to do with Tyne Tees Shipping at that time. I remember the smell to this day.
I now volunteer at the New Bedford Whaling Museum (Massachusetts) and any info on these two vessels would be appreciated.


----------



## chadburn

Southern Harvester built on the Tees in 1946 by the Furness Yard. Regards


----------



## A.D.FROST

Thetwo ships were C.Salvesen SOUTHERN HARVESTER & SOUTHERN VENTURE. Always laid up on the Tyne after the whaling season.


















SOUTHER HARVESTER in Middle Dock South Shields


----------



## TommyRob

The Southern Harvester would part discharge in The Thames and would spend several weeks on Tilbury Cargo Jetty where rail wagons were available. The strange powerful stench of corruption was memorable and I was told was the reason for using the remote jetty as most dockers would not be able to stand it - understandably so.


----------



## Dartskipper

My Uncle Frank sailed in Southern Harvester, but I don't know any more than that.

Family issues best not discussed.

Roy.


----------



## chadburn

The Whale is no doubt a beautiful creature, however at the time the trade was necessary along with providing employment, there are those who still need to kill the Whale for their existence but not on the scale of the Japanese who are taking a lend of the term "for Scientific Purposes". This abuse by the Japanese should be stopped.


----------



## Michael Taylor

Thanks all especially for the photo's and name correction...perhaps memory not so good afterall.


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Michael. In the National Library of Scotland film archives there are numerous clips on whaling but copyright covers many of them. Lucky the one you require is not. South with the Southern Venture.
movingimage.nls.uk/film 3537.


----------



## chadburn

Michael Taylor said:


> Thanks all especially for the photo's and name correction...perhaps memory not so good afterall.


The Smiths (Tees) design and build experience with their Whale Catchers brought about the design of a vessel which will never be forgotten in the maritime world, the Flower Class Corvette.


----------



## Michael Taylor

Bill Morrison said:


> Hi Michael. In the National Library of Scotland film archives there are numerous clips on whaling but copyright covers many of them. Lucky the one you require is not. South with the Southern Venture.
> movingimage.nls.uk/film 3537.


Perfect....thanks Bill. Have contacted the library to see how can access all.


----------



## Michael Taylor

Another request to put out. In the crowded harbour of New Bedford I believe steam tugs would have done the tow out to sea and so to allow the untrained crews the chance to be in open waters.
I can find no reference over here to any such vessels despite the Whaling Museum having a large collection and the place full of knowledgable boffins.
Again any help appriciated


----------



## Erimus

The Southern Harvester,as said was built at Haverton Hill by Furness Shipbuilding for Christian Salvesen of Leith, oddly enough it is almost across the river from the Tyne Tees Shipping berth...which adjoined the Transporter Bridge.
My memory of crew was that they were all Scots,many from Leith/Edinburgh area...although I remember a night in Glasgow where some of the crew 'insisted' on spending the bonus on doing a whole bar shelf of single malts...

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom

I seem to recall hearing that, after leaving the Tyne, the Salvesen ships sailed up to the Orkneys or Hebrides to pick up more crew.

The father of a girl in my class worked on one of the ships. They lived down the road from us. One time she brought a small stuffed crocodile to school. Does this mean there are crocs in Antarctica?

John T


----------



## IAN M

Michael Taylor said:


> Need some help....towards the end of the '40s I remember my mother taking me to South Shields to look at the two Whaling Vessels (Southern and Northern Harvester) Mother had something to do with Tyne Tees Shipping at that time. I remember the smell to this day.
> I now volunteer at the New Bedford Whaling Museum (Massachusetts) and any info on these two vessels would be appreciated.


'FROM 70 NORTH TO 70 SOUTH' (A History of the Christian Salvesen Fleet) by Graeme Somner may be useful.


----------



## Hiker

A wealth of information is contained in the newly published book WHALE FACTORY SHIPS AND MODERN WHALING 1881 - 2016, by Ian Hart. 
Published by Ships In Focus Publications
ISBN 978-0-9928263-9-0


----------



## Michael Taylor

Again thanks all for your help...will certainly check them out.


----------



## andysk

Hiker said:


> A wealth of information is contained in the newly published book WHALE FACTORY SHIPS AND MODERN WHALING 1881 - 2016, by Ian Hart.
> Published by Ships In Focus Publications
> ISBN 978-0-9928263-9-0


A thoroughly excellent book, well researched, though the layout could have been a bit better, but having said that, a publication well worth having if you have any interest in modern (as opposed to Moby Dick era) whaling.

As is "De Flytende Kokeriene" by Gier Rosset. Landscape layout with one ship to an opening, and is in a mixture of Norwegian and English text covering the whaling factory ships in some detail. There is a thread on here about it.

See : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=53720

And of course the Salvesens originated in Stromness on Orkney.

Hope this helps ......


----------



## Binnacle

andysk said:


> A thoroughly excellent book, well researched, though the layout could have been a bit better, but having said that, a publication well worth having if you have any interest in modern (as opposed to Moby Dick era) whaling.
> 
> As is "De Flytende Kokeriene" by Gier Rosset. Landscape layout with one ship to an opening, and is in a mixture of Norwegian and English text covering the whaling factory ships in some detail. There is a thread on here about it.
> 
> See : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=53720
> 
> And of course the Salvesens originated in Stromness on Orkney.
> 
> Hope this helps ......


Actually the Salvesen family home was originally in Mandal south Norway, I remember as dutiful servants when serving on their Norwegian Line ships we respectfully raised our caps when passing the port.


----------



## andysk

Koba said:


> Actually the Salvesen family home was originally in Mandal south Norway, I remember as dutiful servants when serving on their Norwegian Line ships we respectfully raised our caps when passing the port.


You are right Koba, I was alluding to the whaling operations conducted by them under the UK flag !


----------



## davemoore

The Southern Harvester during was in dry dock at Hawthorne Leslie's Hebburn during Dec 1958 I had just joined Temple Lane next door to her .Question .when did these ships stop whaling Trips to the Antarctic,cheers Dave


----------

